# New "Migration" In the Works



## Scott A

Sold the Winter 29 and working on refurbishing a Glenn Manning 32 - same name, different ride. We'll see if it catches tarpon in seven or eight months.


----------



## Cozumel Annie

My family was looking at one in Maryland, but it was sold in September. Bite's On. Now we're looking at a 31' Grand Slam.


----------



## Bill C

Good luck with the project. I look forward to some videos of it in action. 

Iâ€™m curious. If I remember correctly, you said you wished you had designed your previous boat as a center console. Do you have a reason for not going that way with this boat?


----------



## Scott A

Bill C said:


> Good luck with the project. I look forward to some videos of it in action.
> 
> Iâ€™m curious. If I remember correctly, you said you wished you had designed your previous boat as a center console. Do you have a reason for not going that way with this boat?


Last boat was a center console. Moving away from that to have more deck space and more shade. A/C in the cabin for the run in and out, etc.


----------



## RockportRobert

She's really got some nice lines!


----------



## Bill C

Scott A said:


> Last boat was a center console. Moving away from that to have more deck space and more shade. A/C in the cabin for the run in and out, etc.


I must have napped through the last boat. More deck space, shade, and a/c all sound like good additions.

Good luck next year.


----------



## rvd2

Looks great! Did the 29 end up on east coast? Look forward to seeing the new one on the water this summer!


----------



## texasislandboy

Been keeping on with it on facebook. I really like it!


----------



## Big Bay

I saw that boat while picking up my fuel tank next door and it looks pretty sharp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOM WEBER

Diesel boat...thought you liked gas for tarpon fishing. Looks like a fun project. AC is the bomb for summer. Won't fish offshore without it. Have owned many center console boats and have gone back and forth between flybridge AC boats and center consoles. Wont go back to center consoles unless snapper fishing in winter becomes legal in federal waters again.. Cant wait to hear how boat performs. Absolutely loved your last boat and actually tried to justify buying it and putting a diesel in. Three boats was not a good option for me and most importantly family time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Override

looks awesome scott


----------



## Scott A

TOM WEBER said:


> Diesel boat...thought you liked gas for tarpon fishing.


Yea, gas is best by far. Having said that, Cummins seem to be okay, certainly on cold molded boats. This one is not cold molded but I'm banking on the thick hull, wood core decks and keel to help diminish some of the noise factor of the diesel. The old Yanmars I had in my SeaVee really made a lot of noise and although I caught plenty of fish, were not as good as gas. With the SeaVee, I just had to drag baits farther back, but there were plenty of times I got double or triple strikes. It's kind of the age-old problem. Gas is great for catching fish, but not so great on long term sustainability of the motor, fuel economy, safety of use or for torque and speed with bigger and heavier boats. As with everything, it's a compromise, one way or the other. I figure at my age, this is likely my last tarpon boat.... so, comfort, sustainability and size are bigger factors. I'll adjust to catch fish. Maybe with this hull design, I'll just look like a small shrimper to them and not be a problem. Time will tell !!!


----------



## TOM WEBER

Saw your boat out of water Friday...was dropping off my panga with Charlie in back of yard for some aluminum work. I really like that boat.


----------



## Scott A

TOM WEBER said:


> Saw your boat out of water Friday...was dropping off my panga with Charlie in back of yard for some aluminum work. I really like that boat.


Thanks, Charlie does some great work! Had an issue with the gear (won't get into it) so she's got the engine out and gear in the shop right now. Unanticipated hick-up in the program, but all good. Hopefully be in the water soon.


----------



## 22Conch

Iâ€™ve been curious about the hailing port on this and your other boat?


----------



## TOM WEBER

Search Saluria Texas..interesting history.


----------



## 22Conch

Yes familiar w the history. Just curious from Scottâ€™s end.


----------



## Scott A

The town is long since abandoned, but it still is on the US Geological Survey map as a township so you can still Coast Guard register a boat there. First and last point of entry in and out of the Gulf behind Pass Cavallo. Used to run by it for years, that's why.


----------



## 22Conch

Now thatâ€™s interesting info thanks


----------



## Mizpah

Heading out.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Saluria???


----------



## seadave

man, I didn't know you were selling the Winters... loved her lines and seeing her in the jetties. Sad I missed a chance to jump at that.


----------



## RiversideFun

Nice you can't beat a Cummins they run forever


----------



## Mizpah

TOM WEBER said:


> Saluria???


Yep. Structure off the starboard bow is remnants of the old Coast Guard Station.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Love that part of the coast at sunrise. Was picking up panga the other day ..saw the new boat still out 0f water. Getting close?


----------



## Scott A

TOM WEBER said:


> ..saw the new boat still out 0f water. Getting close?


Yep. Getting real close. Should be in the water before May 1st. Side scan transducers later this week, engine already back in, sea trial, genset back in and ready to roll. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Scott A

She's in the water.... slowly getting operational.


----------



## Bill C

It looks fantastic. I canâ€™t wait to see your tarpon pics this year.


----------



## rvd2

Boat looks great, what else you doing to her?


----------



## Scott A

rvd2 said:


> Boat looks great, what else you doing to her?


Nothing major, just functionality stuff for tarpon fishing. The list is mostly minor stuff but long.


----------



## hb

New boat living up to expectations?


----------



## Scott A

hb said:


> New boat living up to expectations?


Hadn't made it out yet. Still finishing all the tweaks. Should know soon. Will let you know.

One thing I do know, the Lowrance Structure Scan 3d imaging is way cool!! Can't wait to get it on some tarpon. Ran over a three foot gar over the weekend and it was awesome.


----------



## hb

Cool, 6 tarpon caught in deep sea roundup last weekend. Sure it's better up that way.


----------



## Scott A

hb said:


> New boat living up to expectations?


Finally got out, boat moved and finally on a decent school of fish. Didn't take long - about fifteen minutes and fish on - Thanks to Hunter for the pic.


----------



## Bill C

Boat looks great. Are you using the same trolling strategy?


----------



## Scott A

Bill C said:


> Boat looks great. Are you using the same trolling strategy?


So far, going to experiment on lengths but so far.


----------



## texasislandboy

Looks like I'm flying up north to look at a 270 open. I think I'm going to pick it up as a state water offshore boat.


----------



## Scott A

texasislandboy said:


> Looks like I'm flying up north to look at a 270 open. I think I'm going to pick it up as a state water offshore boat.


Shamrock I assume? Cool. Be sure and check center console screw joints and make sure the screws aren't stripped through the deck. I haven't looked at a 270 in a while, but my recollection was that Shamrock screwed consoles and lots of other stuff (hatches, access panels, etc) through the deck to secure them. Typically, you remove them once or twice or just use the boat over the years and they all strip out and have to be re-glassed.

If you are going to tarpon fish with it, the old carburetor engines are best, because you can dial them down. If it is an EFI, you might think about getting a trolling valve installed. You should have room behind the gear for that. Just need to get the speed trolling down to under 2.2 knots.

One last thing, look at the exhaust pipes. They used to be cast iron past the exhaust risers toward the stern. They always corroded and failed. I replace mine with fiberglass at one time. If he'll let you, take the exhaust off of the elbow and look and see how bad the risers/exhaust elbows are. That will tell you a lot about the condition of the motor.


----------



## texasislandboy

Scott A said:


> Shamrock I assume? Cool. Be sure and check center console screw joints and make sure the screws aren't stripped through the deck. I haven't looked at a 270 in a while, but my recollection was that Shamrock screwed consoles and lots of other stuff (hatches, access panels, etc) through the deck to secure them. Typically, you remove them once or twice or just use the boat over the years and they all strip out and have to be re-glassed.
> 
> If you are going to tarpon fish with it, the old carburetor engines are best, because you can dial them down. If it is an EFI, you might think about getting a trolling valve installed. You should have room behind the gear for that. Just need to get the speed trolling down to under 2.2 knots.
> 
> One last thing, look at the exhaust pipes. They used to be cast iron past the exhaust risers toward the stern. They always corroded and failed. I replace mine with fiberglass at one time. If he'll let you, take the exhaust off of the elbow and look and see how bad the risers/exhaust elbows are. That will tell you a lot about the condition of the motor.


Cool good info. The 270 has a head in the console and the lean post is the motor box. Its a 2001 so it should have fiberglass logs in it. I burnt up my old shamrock exhaust. It is a EFI which is kinda good and kinda a bummer. Glad it will start all the time but it will troll faster.


----------

